# 69 GTO Fuel System and Suspension Upgrades



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey Guys,

In a previous post I showed the picks of the fuel tank restoration and robb mc 1/2 inch pickup. These picks below recap the cleanup of the undercarriage where the tank mounts and the sound proof material I found to put on the top of the tank. 

Today I finished installing the UMI Performance upper/lower control arms and the 1/2 fuel line with inline 100 micron fuel filter. See the video below. I will be installing SPC rear springs I ordered from Mark at SC and C. I was planning on installing the Koni special D adjustable shocks but one of them came damaged and would not adjust. After seeing how the adjustments are made (off the car) I have decided to return the shocks and go with the Strange Double Adjustable rear shocks. They are adjustable on the car, makes much more sense than removing the Koni's every time I need to make and adjustment for the track.

Anyway, comment away.....

Suspension and Fuel System video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRGN44d8eIY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Looking good and sub'n. :cheers


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Good job!

Bear


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for all your help Bear....


----------

